# Quit drinking booze 4 weeks ago



## GFR (May 19, 2011)

I have been on and off for the last few years, but I am clean and sober for 4 weeks now and that is my best in tha last 2 years. Hope to keep it up, you can rip on me or support me but the bottom line is I need to stay sober.

I want to thank Mike Arnold #1 for his advice and support, and also prince who knows about my struggle and has supported my recovery for quite some time now.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2011)

That's great to hear! Breaking free of the shackles of any addiction takes Herculean effort. 

I'm certain that you've already done a lot to reach the point you have, but I have one piece of advice. Try to stay away from those that drink, or at least those that drink heavily.

Those that aren't winning don't like those, or support, those that are.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## independent (May 19, 2011)

No need to rip on you.  You have to do whats best for yourself, enjoy feeling good.


----------



## D-Lats (May 19, 2011)

Good to hear hope you aren't such a dick


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> That's great to hear! Breaking free of the shackles of any addiction takes Herculean effort.
> 
> I'm certain that you've already done a lot to reach the point you have, but I have one piece of advice. Try to stay away from those that drink, or at least those that drink heavily.
> 
> ...


I do not socialize with drinkers anymore, except family and they drink allot. The good news is they live 2000 miles away so I only have to deal with them 2x a year.

I fucked up my life quite a bit so quitting was not hard, feeling good 29 days sober now, and losing 19lbs is a nice side effect. I know it will be a struggle, esp when I feel comfortable and think I can drink on occasion but I am very motivated and my health is a huge issue here so I have to keep on track just to keep alive.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 19, 2011)

one day at a time bro......


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I do not socialize with drinkers anymore, except family and they drink allot. The good news is they live 2000 miles away so I only have to deal with them 2x a year.



That is very good news.



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I fucked up my life quite a bit so quitting was not hard, feeling good 29 days sober now, and losing 19lbs is a nice side effect. I know it will be a struggle, esp when I feel comfortable and think I can drink on occasion but I am very motivated and my health is a huge issue here so I have to keep on track just to keep alive.



Sorry to hear that, man.

What is most important though it that you've made the change that will increase the quality of the rest of your life. It's not when you change for the better that is so important, it's that you did.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 19, 2011)

It's easy to stay sober in a jail cell.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What is most important though it that you've made the change that will increase the quality of the rest of your life. It's not when you change for the better that is so important, it's that you did.


I remember going to AA a year and a half ago. The vets said that maybe I did  not hit rock bottom yet....this pissed me off, but looking back they were right. I am a control freak and my biggest problem with booze was i could almost control it. Almost. It took me 2-3 years of thinking to realize I was not in control. I knew I had a problem years before I hit AA, it took me some more failures to realize it was a life defining moment. 


I never did hit rock bottom but I did see it coming and it scared the hell out of me. I hate to quote films but it is just like The Shawshank Redemption, get busy living or get busy dying. In all my bitterness I am sure as hell not ready to die, so I chose to fight.


----------



## MDR (May 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I remember going to AA a year and a half ago. The vets said that maybe I did  not hit rock bottom yet....this pissed me off, but looking back they were right. I am a control freak and my biggest problem with booze was i could almost control it. Almost. It took me 2-3 years of thinking to realize I was not in control.
> 
> 
> I never did hit rock bottom but I did see it coming and it scared the hell out of me. I hate to quote films but it is just like The Shawshank Redemption, get busy living or get busy dying. In all my bitterness I am sure as hell not ready to die, so I chose to fight.



Congrats on your progress.  I always thought the hardest thing for me to admit to myself was that I had lost control.  It's a huge step that you figured that out and are taking the right steps.  Good luck and don't forget that you are not alone.  Lot of us out there who can relate.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 19, 2011)

The hardest part about quitting is that it's so ubiquitous and the temptation practically  unavoidable.  Also, the idea that your best (sometimes life long) friends may no longer enjoy your company after you quit seems depressing.  So, the eidea of both being a loner and giving up alcohol can create a sense of hopelessness.  Atfer 10-15 years of being a world class drinker, it seems to define your personality.IOW, you just wouldn't know how to   as a non drinker.  

Best thing to do is to avoid settings, for the first coupla months, where the urge is going to be strongest, at least till you can get your sober legs firmly up under you.  Otherwise, you're likely to only stop intermittently and carve yourself out an excuse every time (i.g. "I'll just have two and stop this time."; "If tonight's gonna be my last hoopla anyway, it really won't matter how much I have tonight.").  I know cause I've been struggling with it for 15+years.  I didn't start as a rip-roaring drunk, but that shit will creep up on you so slowly and so subtly that by the time you realize it's is a problem, you're already your own worst enemy, regardless of how good of a job you've don't at hiding.  Frankly, it causes both problems that you are aware of as well as others you're not aware of.  If you can't have  just a coupla drinks now, you never will bre a moderate drinker.  Only cure is to give it up 100%.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 19, 2011)

Ready Rational Recovery.  Lot's of critiques argue that he oversimplifies addiction.  But, the fact is that the cure is far more simple than the recovery industry would have us believe.  Whether one chooses AA, antibuse, a new religion, etc.  The only method that truly cures substance addiction a personal commitment to complete and total abstinence.  12 steps can not make you stay abstinent if you're only using it as a crutch, the courts can not make you quit if you're not ready, adopting a new religion won't work if it's forced on you and you remain skeptical.  Bottom line is, only you can do it for yourself and until you're ready to make that permanent, nothing will work.


----------



## MDR (May 19, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The hardest part about quitting is that it's so ubiquitous and the temptation practically  unavoidable.  Also, the idea that your best (sometimes life long) friends may no longer enjoy your company after you quit seems depressing.  So, the eidea of both being a loner and giving up alcohol can create a sense of hopelessness.  Atfer 10-15 years of being a world class drinker, it seems to define your personality.IOW, you just wouldn't know how to   as a non drinker.
> 
> Best thing to do is to avoid settings, for the first coupla months, where the urge is going to be strongest, at least till you can get your sober legs firmly up under you.  Otherwise, you're likely to only stop intermittently and carve yourself out an excuse every time (i.g. "I'll just have two and stop this time."; "If tonight's gonna be my last hoopla anyway, it really won't matter how much I have tonight.").  I know cause I've been struggling with it for 15+years.  I didn't start as a rip-roaring drunk, but that shit will creep up on you so slowly and so subtly that by the time you realize it's is a problem, you're already your own worst enemy, regardless of how good of a job you've don't at hiding.  Frankly, it causes both problems that you are aware of as well as others you're not aware of.  If you can't have  just a coupla drinks now, you never will bre a moderate drinker.  Only cure is to give it up 100%.



All of these examples are very challenging in the beginning.  I know drinking was a huge part of my identity.  They say all you have to change is everything.  But I do think the key is not drinking.  Everything else starts to fall into place with time.  After 15+ years of sobriety, I still have to watch my tendencies toward obsessive thinking and behavior. The thing that works for me is AA, but I think there are really no secret paths to long-lasting sobriety.  We all have to put in the work, one day at a time.


----------



## MyK (May 20, 2011)

congratulations. now change those stupid gifs they are annoying as fuck.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> congratulations. now change those stupid gifs they are annoying as fuck.



x 2

Kicking addictions can be difficult but never impossible. You've just gotta find what works and realise what works against you so that you can avoid it at all cost. You have to put everything in your favour to successfully beat it. 

Some addictions take longer to shake than others but that's no excuse to surrender.


----------



## phosphor (May 20, 2011)

I have a brother that has been a lush for many, many years and I recently finally given up on him. After his 5th DUI I visited him in lockup last year and told him that he could live with my family for the interim, but he would have to discontinue contact with his POS enabler girlfriend and start anew. He agreed then quickly backed out to go back with her. He was then caught drinking at his house by a visit from the popo and went back into the slammer. Then was in some halfway house bullshit driving a moped to work and plans on going back to her again after his stint. Fuck it. He will have to live in a dumpster for a while before he (if he) wisens up.

Good to see you have the balls to make a change. The big thing is to be around family and new friends and flush the old friends down the shitter. Put your effort into the gym and start a new hobby or two.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2011)

Good to hear brother. I know some people might liik at it as only booze, but I have seen the damage I can do. I have watched a good part of my family battle addiction since I was 6. Thank god I learned so much from watching them throw their lives away I was able to kick coke on willpower alone. I am honestly proud to say I know you (well sorta know you) and that you have recognized one of your biggest flaws, and want to fix it. Those are the hardest parts imo, recgonizing you actually have a problem, and truly wanting to fix it. Stay strong brother

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (May 20, 2011)

I have been sober for 6 months.  The cravings are gone too.  Hang in there Bro!  It can be beat!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 20, 2011)

i am a raging alchoholic....i can drink without downing a whole bottle throwing up everywhere and passing out not knowing if i will wake up.....but i make the choice to stay away from it......addiction is weakness....i will have no part in it


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2011)

Nice work, Foreman.  I've always been a big beer drinker but decided a change was needed.  I've now gone 99 days without a drink and have focused my attention on health and weight loss.  I've gone from 194 to 163 pounds (I'm a cyclist and runner, so "getting big" is never a goal of mine).  Not drinking has been a mental game for me.  Beer has been a hobby of mine, so this last 3+ months has been a lifestyle change that's been difficult at times.  I don't know if or when I'll have my next drink, but I tell myself every day "today I will not have a drink" and I'll see how far that takes me.


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

What about light beer? Can you drink that at least?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 20, 2011)

Light beer sucks.  Ranks right up there with decaf coffee.  What's the point?


----------



## sprayherup (May 20, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> Light beer sucks. Ranks right up there with decaf coffee. What's the point?


 
Less filling, drink more



It's good for me when playing ball, on the field, hot ass day, refreshing watery beer. 

But when smoking a cigar or with some food I'll take a nice full bodied beer.

A friend of mine let me try a Sierra Nevada Torpedo. Freakin awesome!


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have been on and off for the last few years, but I am clean and sober for 4 weeks now and that is my best in tha last 2 years. Hope to keep it up, you can rip on me or support me but the bottom line is I need to stay sober.
> 
> I want to thank Mike Arnold #1 for his advice and support, and also prince who knows about my struggle and has supported my recovery for quite some time now.



that's awesome!


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have been on and off for the last few years, but I am clean and sober for 4 weeks now and that is my best in tha last 2 years. Hope to keep it up, you can rip on me or support me but the bottom line is I need to stay sober.
> 
> I want to thank Mike Arnold #1 for his advice and support, and also prince who knows about my struggle and has supported my recovery for quite some time now.



George, in all seriousness, good luck staying clean. My prayers and hope are with you in this trying time. My uncle was a raging alcoholic and died from liver damage. I miss him daily. 
Please kick the habit...and if I can help in anyway, let me know.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 20, 2011)

Thats bad ass man, ive been clean from heroin for 19months this month. My mother is an alcoholic, shes been clean for 2 months, alcoholism is no fuckin joke, the only other drug that i thought worse than heroin withdraw/body wise. Thats really admirable of you man, my hat comes off to ya!


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have been on and off for the last few years, but I am clean and sober for 4 weeks now and that is my best in tha last 2 years. Hope to keep it up, you can rip on me or support me but the bottom line is I need to stay sober.


 

I won't do either because I pretty much don't care about your struggles.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 20, 2011)

Leave said:


> I won't do either because I pretty much don't care about your struggles.



Wow, I'm not the biggest GFR fan on here but I wish him all the luck and success in his battle, but your statement is dogshit. If thats all you have to say than why don't you just shut the fuck up and move on. in other words leave @ once


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

His struggle to stay sober won't allow him to understand what I wrote anyway.
So there's no reason to get into hissy-fit and come to his defense. He's a big boy.

I'm sure he can take care of himself. And if not well then that's another problem on his hands.


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2011)

congrats Foreman!  it's not easy, many of are were you are or have been down this road and it's not easy.  unfortunately in the US many view addiction in the totally wrong light.  a lot of the underlying causes are depression, etc. and some have the genetic predisposition.

I thought you mentioned in a post months ago that you were retired or something?  I don't think many of us do well mentally when we are idle.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 20, 2011)

As  I said I am not the biggest GFR fan on I.M. but I do have a little compassion for people and aparently you don't.


----------



## largepkg (May 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> As  I said I am not the biggest GFR fan on I.M. but I do have a little compassion for people and aparently you don't.




Agreed! 


Foreman, I'm in recovery myself. You already won by admitting this and taking the proper steps to fulfill it. Congrats and keep it up!


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have been on and off for the last few years, but I am clean and sober for 4 weeks now and that is my best in tha last 2 years. Hope to keep it up, you can rip on me or support me but the bottom line is I need to stay sober.
> 
> I want to thank Mike Arnold #1 for his advice and support, and also prince who knows about my struggle and has supported my recovery for quite some time now.


 

That's great for u !!! Congratulations


----------



## oufinny (May 20, 2011)

Best of luck with your recovery GFR; rough road ahead but persevere as life after will improve everyday.


----------



## ROID (May 20, 2011)

try cognitive therapy.

Everyone struggles with something. Some habits are more destructive than others.


----------



## Ravager (May 20, 2011)

Try Busch NA. ITs my favorite Non-Alcoholic Beer. Cheap too.

on 7/14 will be 4 YEARS sober for me. Best decision I've ever made by far.

Stick with it bro, it only gets better, and if you still have a desire to drink It will pass.

It feels really good not to be under that cloud. You couldn't pay me to drink.


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

nice bro! keep up the good work, stay strong! Its not an easy road, takes a real man to make it through quitting!


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2011)

A toast to our good friend Eric!

haha just kidding....good luck find a hobby to take drinkings place...

Aversion therapy helped me stop drinking, a little alcohol poisoning will put you off booze or at least make you respect it and not enjoy it so much.  Now I can drink one cocktail and that's enough for me...I can't stand the smell of gold liquor like tequila or whiskey, it has to be masked by fruit juice or soda or I will hurl.  One time I laughed so hard beer came out of my nose and then my nasal tissue inflamed so much I could barely breath so I can't enjoy beer at all, every sip makes me choke for some reason.  Only drinks I can enjoy is vodka martinis, white russians, and Surfer on Acid or wine....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> What about light beer? Can you drink that at least?



NFW.  As soon as the light beer buzz sets in, you will head to the store and buy some of the good shit to top it off and the real drunkeness sets in.  If you're a real alocoholic, there ain't no moderation.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Try Busch NA. ITs my favorite Non-Alcoholic Beer. Cheap too.
> 
> on 7/14 will be 4 YEARS sober for me. Best decision I've ever made by far.
> 
> ...



Rare and envious.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

LAM said:


> I thought you mentioned in a post months ago that you were retired or something?  I don't think many of us do well mentally when we are idle.



This is some true shit.  When I am covered up with responsibilities, I lose my desire to drink.  But, when I have many hours during the day, often on weekends, I tend to binge drink. You can only SFW or read for so many hours during the day.  Sometimes, it's so relaxing to sit around and drink beers and reflect on things  The only problem is that it negatively affects your personality alienates others, and pretty much ruins the rest of your day, and quite often leaves you feeling like shit the next day as well.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Try Busch NA. ITs my favorite Non-Alcoholic Beer. Cheap too.
> 
> on 7/14 will be 4 YEARS sober for me. Best decision I've ever made by far.
> 
> ...


If you are trying to stay sober why would you drink nonalcoholic beer? It can't be for taste cause it's busch...But seriously, does that not make you want to drink?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

MDR said:


> The thing that works for me is AA, but I think there are really no secret paths to long-lasting sobriety.  We all have to put in the work, one day at a time.



Werd.  If AA works for you, then moar power to you.  Many people enjoy the fellowship.  I'm just not group oriented.  I'm not about to sit in front of a group of strangers and talk about my personal problems  THat's just not my bag.  I went to one AA group and most of them didn't even seem lke people I'd choose as friends in a regular setting.  I just didn't fell comfortable.  At the same time, these folks kept talking about personality defects they felt like they had.  Yet, the only problem I felt like I had was a lack of personal responsibility to control a compulsive, self defeating habit.  I knew what I needed to do and after that, things would fall into place.  

Hell, I get more fulfillment just talking about this shit here.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2011)

You dig my support group


----------



## MDR (May 20, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  If AA works for you, then moar power to you.  Many people enjoy the fellowship.  I'm just not group oriented.  I'm not about to sit in front of a group of strangers and talk about my personal problems  THat's just not my bag.  I went to one AA group and most of them didn't even seem lke people I'd choose as friends in a regular setting.  I just didn't fell comfortable.  At the same time, these folks kept talking about personality defects they felt like they had.  Yet, the only problem I felt like I had was a lack of personal responsibility to control a compulsive, self defeating habit.  I knew what I needed to do and after that, things would fall into place.
> 
> Hell, I get more fulfillment just talking about this shit here.



Whatever works is the way to go.  It took me awhile to find a group of people I could relate with.  My main AA group now is a mens group for Athiests.  Most of us have many years of sobriety, and mostly talk about the stresses of daily life and what we do to cope.  Battling with the behaviors that led up to us drinking excessively.  It's all very conversational and pretty laid back.  I do think your idea is a good one.  Always helps to know and interact with other people with similar experiences, and were all lifters around here (well, pretty much).  I look forward to seeing how many others are interested.


----------



## Curt James (May 20, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have been on and off for the last few years, but I am clean and sober for 4 weeks now and that is my best in tha last 2 years. Hope to keep it up, you can rip on me or support me but the bottom line is I need to stay sober.
> 
> I want to thank Mike Arnold #1 for his advice and support, and also prince who knows about my struggle and has supported my recovery for quite some time now.



Congratulations and wishing you the best, GFR.


----------



## Curt James (May 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Wow, I'm not the biggest GFR fan on here but I wish him all the luck and success in his battle, *but your statement is dogshit. If thats all you have to say than why don't you just shut the fuck up and move on. *in other words leave @ once



Would you describe his statement as insulting to GFR?



Some people should _really _stick to "Anything Goes" rather than subject themselves to repeated infractions... _each time they create a new account._


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Would you describe his statement as insulting to GFR?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people should _really _stick to "Anything Goes" rather than subject themselves to repeated infractions... _each time they create a new account._



I don't know if its insulting, But As a mature adult I've learned that theres no pleausure in kicking a man when he's down. Thats a puss move. But when I consider where its coming from, these statements don't surprise me.


----------



## niki (May 21, 2011)

It takes a great deal of courage to take life sober........respect.


----------



## smoke14me (May 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you quit.


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I don't know if its insulting, But As a mature adult I've learned that theres no pleausure in kicking a man when he's down. Thats a puss move.


 
I won't even get into your misunderstandings.

I'll just say a mature adult shouldn't let words on a screen get to them.


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2011)

Please ignore this thread, I was drunk when I made it.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 2, 2011)

I was a wino for a long time, after I quit I would buy grape juice to feel the gap.  I soon found out I had a new problem, I would pour a glass and then let it sit for a few days cause I like it really warm, yeah that's the reason and the little bit of yeast I would sprinkle in it was for flavor only, and the lid with the tiny hole was so the glass wouldn't explode cause for some reason pressure builds up when you leave your grape juice out in these conditions.....can't figure it out, but I really like my grape juice in this fashion, much more than just straight from the plastic bottle......


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 2, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Please ignore this thread, I was drunk when I made it.



Classic! 

Be strong Foreman, we're always behind you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome thread!  I'm going to look back at this thread in the morning again for sure.  LAM is right about addictions getting worse when you're idle.  But, that's just another excuse.  As long as you let the addiction control you, you'll never run out of excuses.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 2, 2011)

GFR, I'm a big fan of your posting here now and over the years.

Good on you.

By this quote below, If I may ask, you say there is a health issue?   A specific one? 



GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I am very motivated and *my health is a huge issue here so I have to keep on track just to keep alive*.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Classic!
> 
> Be strong Foreman, we're always behind you.


I could not resist.


I am still fighting it to be honest, some weeks it's no problem others I will break down and have a few beers. The good thing is when I do drink and it is at most once a week compared to every day, and I only drink a six pack vs the 12-24 beers I would drink in a day back when I was totally out of control. 

So I am making progress but still a failure in the long run.


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2011)

Leave said:


> I won't do either because I pretty much don't care about your struggles.


Why should you. The great thing is negative as well as positive comments inspire me to fight my addiction harder. Thanks for your input,  in it's own way it helps me.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I could not resist.
> 
> 
> So I am making progress but still a failure in the long run.



Atleast you know that


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I could not resist.
> 
> 
> I am still fighting it to be honest, some weeks it's no problem others I will break down and have a few beers. The good thing is when I do drink and it is at most once a week compared to every day, and I only drink a six pack vs the 12-24 beers I would drink in a day back when I was totally out of control.
> ...



Bullshit.  No 6 pack.  You're still going on a bender when you drink.  You don't go from 12-24 to a 6er.  Only way to get out of the shackles is to go cold turkey.  Zero is the only way out.  Better do it or it'll kill ya.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 5, 2011)

....eventually. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Once your pickled you can never again be a cucumber.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 5, 2011)

Im drinking right now...


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Im drinking black man sperm right now...


Better you than I.


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> leave some for the fish, bitch!



Word.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 6, 2011)

I suggest a healthy dose of psilicybin mushrooms. Alcohol is for retards. *cracks open a stubbie*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 6, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> I've now gone 99 days without a drink and have focused my attention on health and weight loss.  I've gone from 194 to 163 pounds (I'm a cyclist and runner, so "getting big" is never a goal of mine).



Going on five months sans booze for me...not a drop.  Down to 156 pounds.  That's 38 pounds lost during that time for those scoring at home (down 46 since last summer).  None of my clothes fit anymore.  Good problem to have I suppose.

I'm doing my first half marathon in October.


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2011)

9 weeks sober as of yesterday. The day I quit drinking I was 273.5lbs, today I am 247lbs. Hitting the gym 3x a week, eating better and most important not drinking booze, even my mouth wash is alcohol free. 

Body goal is to get down to about 215lbs, should be there in about 4 months. I will post some new pics once I hit this goal.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 9 weeks sober as of yesterday. The day I quit drinking I was 273.5lbs, today I am 247lbs. Hitting the gym 3x a week, eating better and most important not drinking booze, even my mouth wash is alcohol free.
> 
> Body goal is to get down to about 215lbs, should be there in about 4 months. I will post some new pics once I hit this goal.


Well done!


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am right here as well. I can't go more then a day with out having a drink. It's so hard. I haven't been clean longer then a few days since I was 18. It's too much of a crutch to escape life for me. I wish you the best.


----------



## squigader (Dec 4, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 9 weeks sober as of yesterday. The day I quit drinking I was 273.5lbs, today I am 247lbs. Hitting the gym 3x a week, eating better and most important not drinking booze, even my mouth wash is alcohol free.
> 
> Body goal is to get down to about 215lbs, should be there in about 4 months. I will post some new pics once I hit this goal.




Well done sir, it's a tough fight and you're doing awesome. 
Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 5, 2011)

Not bashing, and I've been known to let loose on a Saturday night quite often... But isn't being an alcoholic completely counterproductive to what this forum stands for?

Keep up the good work, btw!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Im drinking right now...


 ^^^This


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

10 weeks, weighing in at 244lbs.


----------



## benchingover500 (Dec 11, 2011)

congrats hang in there.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

11 weeks sober, still no real desire to drink. Had some real stress last week, a friend killed himself, I did not give in to the urge to have a drink. I think that event was a real test and I passed with flying colors. By the way he was an alcoholic also so maybe that gave me even more incentive to stay sober.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

Great job, man. Keep at it.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 17, 2011)

How are things, GF?

Where are you these days in the world and in cyberland?


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> How are things, GF?
> 
> Where are you these days in the world and in cyberland?


Kind of sick of the bodybuilding stuff, no doubt I will disappear some day soon from the bodybuilding sites I post on. That or I will be that guy who just posts in his journal a few times a week and never ventures out of it.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 17, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> I am right here as well. I can't go more then a day with out having a drink. It's so hard. I haven't been clean longer then a few days since I was 18. It's too much of a crutch to escape life for me. I wish you the best.


 

Lil Wayne Im A Monster (Eat You Alive) - YouTube


Have you ever had someone explain something to you..and maybe at first you didnt get it? Well...you know the feeling you get when you eventually understanding?...that internal click feeling?...Thats what its like to quit "needing" a drink..

At any rate..smoke buds.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 17, 2011)

GF,

It's understandable. 

You PMed me about a possible re-location. 

Keep me posted.


----------



## hypno (Dec 18, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Kind of sick of the bodybuilding stuff, no doubt I will disappear some day soon from the bodybuilding sites I post on. That or I will be that guy who just posts in his journal a few times a week and never ventures out of it.



Wherever you go and whatever you do, good luck and keep up the good work of not drinking. You may not return here you say but even so you have people here you dont even know that are rooting for your continued success!  You seem to be doing wonderful at what can be very difficult goal of being sober. You made the hardest step, starting, now just hang in there.


----------



## hypno (Dec 18, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> I am right here as well. I can't go more then a day with out having a drink. It's so hard. I haven't been clean longer then a few days since I was 18. It's too much of a crutch to escape life for me. I wish you the best.



The hardest part, as you are well aware of, is the first step. There are people all over that have been exactly where you are and would like to help you when you are ready. It is within you to stop drinking it is just the alcohol that is telling you otherwise. Good luck to you!


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats! Stay the course and sobriety is a reality one day at a time. I'm a drug and alcohol/mental health worker and know of the struggle personally.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Dec 18, 2011)

I used to be a raging drunk but for that past few years I only go on one or two serious binders which usually last 3-4 days.  Otherwise I will go months without even sipping a beer.  I've been trying to get away from the all or nothing approach by socializing more and cutting myself off at 6 beers; it seems to be working and I plan on sticking with this.


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2011)

12 weeks, made it through xmas with no problems, even went to my x wifes families house for xmas dinner and that really sucked.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## MyK (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 12 weeks, made it through xmas with no problems, even went to my x wifes families house for xmas dinner and that really sucked.



why would you go there??? that shit is fuuked up!


----------



## owwwch (Dec 28, 2011)

congrats and best of luck


----------



## lacero (Dec 28, 2011)

goodluck man!


----------



## init2winit (Dec 28, 2011)

I quit for 6 months felt and looked better than ever, than started up again for no reason and it was a daily thing again in no time, back on the wagon feeling great.  Some can control it, I cant.  For me it seems its all or nothing.


----------



## 1chance (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm cutting back, but not quitting just yet


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2012)

14 weeks sober as of last Saturday. Really want to drink last weekend but I fought through it. Went out and got a new blender ( have not had one for 3 months). Made some great protein smoothies, seemed to do the trick.


----------



## owwwch (Jan 10, 2012)

good for you brotatoe.. keep it going, sounds like you have the right frame of mind and shouldnt be a problem.

good luck


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cutting it out completely is tough. You really should try to manage it by drinking 1-2. If that's too hard to do maybe you should consider subbing the habit with a healthy one.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 10, 2012)

Good for you bro!


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep at it, man.  You're winning the good fight.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 11, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Cutting it out completely is tough. You really should try to manage it by drinking 1-2. If that's too hard to do maybe you should consider subbing the habit with a healthy one.



He already quit cold turkey dumbass. GTFO with that shit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 11, 2012)

cheers!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep at in, man! Nice and clean.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

15 weeks sober today!!!

I wonder if losing  35lbs in the last 15 weeks had anything with quitting drinking booze?


----------



## Lang (Jan 22, 2012)

What a great feeling to be free of the bondage of alcohol and seeing all this change in your life! Stay the course and you'll see even more and greater rewards to come. Like I say to those who I counsel: "Don't use, even if your ass starts on fire"!


----------



## LAM (Jan 22, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 15 weeks sober today!!!
> 
> I wonder if losing  35lbs in the last 15 weeks had anything with quitting drinking booze?



no doubt...plus add in all the bullshit food that goes along with being out and drinking if that was the case.

when I was a heavy drinker back in my late 20's and early 30's I would buy a large pizza and put it in my trunk for the end of the night, not knowing where I would end up....


----------



## jagbender (Jan 22, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 15 weeks sober today!!!
> 
> I wonder if losing 35lbs in the last 15 weeks had anything with quitting drinking booze?


 

Congrats!  
35 pounds  Just a benifit of not drinking,  Sure helped (helps) me too!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 22, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 14 weeks sober as of last Saturday. Really want to drink last weekend but I fought through it. Went out and got a new blender ( have not had one for 3 months). Made some great protein smoothies, seemed to do the trick.



Way to go, man.


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

16 weeks sober, this Thursday will be 4 months sober.

I still have a bit of a beer belly, I have lost 5'' on my waist since I quit but there is still some distention. Going to start doing core work with some vacuum work as well.


----------



## hypno (Jan 30, 2012)

Wooo Hooo WTG!!!  You keep it up. What an inspiration!


----------



## MyK (Jan 30, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 16 weeks sober, this Thursday will be 4 months sober.
> 
> I still have a bit of a beer belly, I have lost 5'' on my waist since I quit but there is still some distention. Going to start doing core work with some vacuum work as well.



what do you do for vacuum work???


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2012)

MyK said:


> what do you do for vacuum work???


I use to do a partial vacuum for every set when I was training, so when doing squats, deads, military press...ect I am doing one. Same with situps, you can just do them, or you can hold the stomach in when you do them...much harder but that's the point IMO. Plus just old school vacuum posing work.

Examples


















Not an Example


----------



## MyK (Jan 30, 2012)

cool. I will incorporate those tips.

thanks


----------

